# [Maven] problem mit plugin - es fehlen "dubug informationen"



## dermoritz (9. Jan 2012)

Ich hab ein Problem mit "jacoco-maven-plugin" . (Jacoco wird benutzt für Coveragemessung - insbesondere für Integrationstests in separaten Modulen - siehe hier)

Ich hab das ganze nach langem rumprobieren ans Laufen gebracht nur leider meldet es:
"Coverage information was not collected. Perhaps you forget to include debug information into compiled classes?"

das ich 
	
	
	
	





```
<maven.compiler.debug>true</maven.compiler.debug>
```
 zur Sicherheit explizit gesetzt habe, denke ich es liegt nicht an den Debuginformationen die fehlen, sondern das plugin findet die eigentlichen Klassen nicht?! Diese sind in meinem Fall in target/test-classes (Das Integrationstest-Module hat allen code unter src/test/java).

Ich Frage mich nun, wie ich dem Problem zu Leibe rücken kann: Fehlen die DebugInformationen oder die Klassen(Wie krieg ich das raus)? Falls DebugInfos fehelen - Was soll ich machen? Falls die Klassen fehlen bei welchem Plugin muss ich den Pfad einstellen?
(Das Jacoco Plugin läuft sozusagen mit failsafe oder surefire mit. Es wird nur ein spezieller "Javaagent" gestartet der beim ausführen zuschaut. Die Ergebnisse werden dann nach target/jacoco.exec geschrieben)


----------



## kama (9. Jan 2012)

Hi,

hast Du die Konfiguration so in die POM geschrieben? Wenn ja ist das prinzipiell nicht richtig....weiterhin ist per default seitens des maven-compiler-plugins der Debug eingeschaltet....sollte also eigentlich kein Problem geben...
Welche Version vom maven-compiler-plugin verwendest Du denn ? Welche Maven Version und welche Java version?

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (10. Jan 2012)

Danke Kama,

ich hab noch etwas weiter rumprobiert. Ich schätze es ist kein Problem mit dem Compiler-Plugin. Vielmehr ist es ein Problem mit dem Plugin bzw. dessen Konfiguration oder Projektkonfiguration.
Wenn ich lokal einfach mvn clean verify ausführe mit konfiguriertem jacoco-plugin:

```
<plugin>
				<groupId>org.jacoco</groupId>
				<artifactId>jacoco-maven-plugin</artifactId>
				<version>0.5.5.201112152213</version>
				<executions>
					<execution>
						<id>prepare</id>
						<phase>pre-integration-test</phase>
						<goals>
							<goal>prepare-agent</goal>
						</goals>
					</execution>
					<execution>
						<id>report</id>
						<phase>post-integration-test</phase>
						<goals>
							<goal>report</goal>
						</goals>
					</execution>
				</executions>
			</plugin>
```
funktioniert es scheinbar wunderbar, nur das im erzeugten Report eine Coverage von 0% steht unter Session findet man alle zur Analyse herangezogenen Klassen - auch die die eine coverage >0% haben sollte.
Um den Fehler ""Coverage information was not collected. ..." vom Jenkins-Lauf zu reproduzieren hab ich noch das sonar-plugin aktiviert - wenn das läuft erscheint die gennate Warnung. (In Sonar wird auch eine Coverage von 0% angezeigt)
Leider ist Jacoco aus meiner Sicht sehr schlecht dokmentiert, so dass ich keine Ahnung hab warum es nicht funzt.

Vielleicht benötigt es den Source-Code - sowohl der Testklassen als auch der aufgerufenen Klassen?
(die Abhängigkeit bezieht sich im Moment nur auf "classes" bzw. "jar") und für die Quellpfade wird das ausgegeben:

```
[INFO] [10:18:55.788] Source directories:
[INFO] [10:18:55.788]   ...\src\main\java
[INFO] [10:18:55.788] Test directories:
[INFO] [10:18:55.788]   ...\src\test\java
```
Wobei der sourcepfad leer ist! Kann ich Maven mitteilen, das der test-Pfad ach ein Quellpfad ist? (jacoco müsste eigentlich so schlau sein und beide benutzen?!)


----------



## maki (10. Jan 2012)

> Leider ist Jacoco aus meiner Sicht sehr schlecht dokmentiert,


Wundert dich das? 



> Implementation Status
> 
> This release of JaCoCo is a fully functional *prototype* to verify the concepts and implementation strategies. It already produces neat coverage reports and has been successfully tested with comprehensive JUnit test suites as well as huge Eclipse RCP applications and J2EE projects. JaCoCo is integrated with several tools.


----------



## kama (10. Jan 2012)

Hi,

hast Du denn die Klassen bevor Du sie gepackt hast auch instrumentiert ? 

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (10. Jan 2012)

meine derzeitige Vermutung ist, dass das Plugin die Quellen braucht nur wie einbinden?

Eine Abhängigkeit zu "sources" machen macht mir immer Probleme: Man muss glaube dem sources-plugin sagen "attach-sources" damit die Quellen auch für Snapshots da sind. Damit kommt aber das release plugin nicht klar - es packt dann zweimal die sources dazu was wiederum im nexus zu einem error führt.

Wenn ich das build-helper-plugin verwende und die Quellen des anderen Moduls dem IT-Modul hinzufüge gibts (natürlich) compile errors. Mache ich es hingegen in der phase "pre-integration-test" gibt es zwar keine compile errors aber es hilft auch nix.


----------



## dermoritz (11. Jan 2012)

Ich hab etwas rumrecherchiert:

Also die Quellen werden nicht benötigt. Und das Instrumentieren geschieht hier on-the-fly mit dem Bytecode wenn er ausgeführt wird (das ist sozusagen der Hauptwitz bei Jacoco).

Die einzige Antwort die ich aus einer anderen Quelle erhalten habe, ist die, dass wohl Debug-Informationen fehlen (also exakt das was mir die Warnung weißmachen will). Alos hab ich mal mit "javap -l" mir einige .class-Dateien angeschaut und sie enthalten alle Debuginfos (linen umber table und local variables).

Also stehe ich da wo ich am Anfang stand :-|. Ich habe nun schon mehrere Tage darin investiert Coverage-Infos von meinem separaten IT-Modul zu erhalten (was hier steht ist sehr reizvoll), aber nun reichts. Wie maki schon meinte hauptsächlich wird es daran liegen das es noch ein "protype" ist. Ich werd auch ohne Coverage-Metrik leben können.


----------



## maki (11. Jan 2012)

Cobertura erzeugt auch Coverage Infos, allerdings nicht für Integrationstests (zumindest nicht ohne Aufwand der imho kaum zu vertreten ist, verglichen mit clover als kommerzeilles Tool)
clover soll das auch können, kostet aber.

jacoco wird AFAIK auch intern von Sonar verwendet, kann sein dass deine Probleme damit zu tun haben.


----------



## dermoritz (11. Jan 2012)

jacoco ist sozusagen bei sonar nur ein vorinstalliertes pugin. man kann es aktivieren indem man "-Dsonar.jacoco.itReportPath=[path to jacoco.exec] setzt.

in genau hier wird dann die Warnung ausgeworfen. Und wie gesagt wenn man mit jacoco selbst ein (html)report erzeugt kommt die warnung nicht. Das Ergebniss ist aber dasselbe - 0% coverage.


----------

